# DNP Approach this time around



## mrmichael (Jun 9, 2018)

It's that time again to cut for me. 
       Last time I blasted 500mg DNP for about 4-5 weeks. Those were the worst  weeks of my life in terms of lethargy. I also ate about 1,500 cals and  Mostly Protein only. 
       I'm more going for a relaxed cut this time around and no rush. I'd have  no problem cutting down for about 2.5-3 months and doing it at a  moderate pace. Meaning, I'd do cardio alongside workouts on and off if I  have the time and My calories will be at 2500 to begin with. 

       I have 50 caps of DNP around.   Just curious, but would u guys think  that 25 days @ 500mg dosage VS 50 days @ 250mg dosage, What would give  more weight loss in the overall time frame? 
       I'm very likely going to just do basic ECA stack With 250mg DNP for  about 50 days and slowly get off the stuff OR If I feel bad on it even  at that dosage I'll come off it either way. Body needs a break from  bulking-over eating 5,500 cals each day. 

       I should also note: I'll be also on: 600mg Test, 400mg Deca and 25 mcg t3 the entire cut. Mostly to keep my str Up (I noticed last time running deca while on DNP for a few weeks, helped a lot to keep my str, but when it ran out...Str fell like crazy & The 25mcg t3 for longer supp DNP run)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2018)

Unless you are someplace where it ain't summer I wouldn't be running dnp right now. 

Having said that, 250 for a long run is very effective and often times preferred over a higher dose short run. Personal preference. 

I think 50 days is pushing it.


----------



## Trump (Jun 9, 2018)

mrmichael said:


> It's that time again to cut for me.
> Last time I blasted 500mg DNP for about 4-5 weeks. Those were the worst  weeks of my life in terms of lethargy. I also ate about 1,500 cals and  Mostly Protein only.
> I'm more going for a relaxed cut this time around and no rush. I'd have  no problem cutting down for about 2.5-3 months and doing it at a  moderate pace. Meaning, I'd do cardio alongside workouts on and off if I  have the time and My calories will be at 2500 to begin with.
> 
> ...



i lost 22lb from 2 runs of dnp 1st 7 days 250mg and last 3 days 500mg and the a 6 week gap of dieting then 8 days 250mg. How much do you need to lose to run it for 25 or 50 days? I was a fat bastard to start but them 2runs was enough


----------



## mrmichael (Jun 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Unless you are someplace where it ain't summer I wouldn't be running dnp right now.
> 
> Having said that, 250 for a long run is very effective and often times preferred over a higher dose short run. Personal preference.
> 
> I think 50 days is pushing it.





nastyasty said:


> i lost 22lb from 2 runs of dnp 1st 7 days 250mg and last 3 days 500mg and the a 6 week gap of dieting then 8 days 250mg. How much do you need to lose to run it for 25 or 50 days? I was a fat bastard to start but them 2runs was enough



I was just saying I have enough for 50 days at 250mg. I never ran low dose dnp for a long time, always did higher dosage...but I'm really not looking to suffer for a month for weight loss. I believe I can handle 250mg dnp, I did it for about 3-4 days before the 500 run and honestly didn't feel anything much till I went 500. It might not take 50 days of 250 dnp. Ill see how it goes


----------

